
Looking up “cache missing” on Google Images shows photos of Hillary Clinton - verandaguy
https://www.google.com/search?site=&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=960&bih=1101&q=cache+missing&oq=cache+missing&gs_l=img.3..0i24j0i10i24.4019.5387.0.5531.13.13.0.0.0.0.182.1252.6j6.12.0....0...1ac.1.64.img..1.12.1249.XsGH954uxD4
======
akhilcacharya
I wonder if this is a Word2Vec side effect (or whatever internal algorithm
they use for synonym search).

Cache => data => messages => emails

"missing" is a keyword of these stories anyway.

------
ocdtrekkie
This is unlikely to be intentional bias by Google, given that Eric Schmidt's
startup is working for the Clinton campaign, the Google Ideas head has worked
with Clinton on political matters (and used to work at the State Department
with her), and Googlers are now in key positions in our Democrat-
establishment-led White House.

So any weird choices to discredit her wouldn't make sense for Google to do.
It's a funny little result though. It appears to be based on the article
title: "US State Department Unsure If More Emails MISSING From Hillary Clinton
CACHE" which has likely been a very popular, high-ranking article for those
words lately.

------
brbsix
Missing cache of emails that is. Just search "missing cache" and you'll see
even more of her.

